
Hacker’s Manifesto (1986) - mysterymath
http://www.phrack.org/issues/7/3.html
======
merricksb
Big discussion 4 months ago, which makes it a dupe:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21346387](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21346387)
(341 points/134 comments)

Other discussions can be found via these searches:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=phrack%207%2F3&sort=byPopularity&type=story)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=The%20Conscience%20of%20a%20Hacker&sort=byPopularity&type=story)

